# Started the GTO today!!



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...and it sounded sweet!! :cheers











Can't wait for spring!arty:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

oooo I cant wait to post that same line


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ...and it sounded sweet!! :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for spring!arty:


Now you did it............should've let sleeping dogs lie. Now you'll want to start/drive it all the more....:willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Rukee,

This is the time I would have started my GTO so I'm feeling the joy through you. Sure miss her. 
Have a great year motoring!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"She's real fine, my three-eight-nine......" (fugeddabout 409!)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Started mine too a few days ago. Backed it out of the garage on to the snowy driveway and let it "warm up" for about 20mins or so. Then drove it back into the garage. The whole trip was about 40 feet. They say by moving it, bearings, seals and gears get some fresh lube. Sounds good to me..... It was a fun, but short ride......


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Will probably drive mine tomorrow or Saturday....rain will stop and temperatures are finally heading back to low 60s...I was beginning to wonder if I was in Texas with the freezing stuff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ...and it sounded sweet!! :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"....Three deuces and a four-speed and a 389.........."


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We had a 57* day here last week......I put 12 miles on my Blue 67....ran like a champ!!!!!arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea? It got up to about 36* here yesterday, and the sun was shining, so it gave me the bug. 
I only had to crank on it for about 30 seconds and then let off, pumped the gas and hit the starter again and it fired right up. With the Racing 20w-50 I barley took it off an idle for the first 10 minutes. Then I let it run for another 10, and then had to dust if off. When I rev'd it up it blew some dust on the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Had mine out on the road twice now since November. God she loves running in cold weather.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I need to check up on mine soon... I haven't run it since the day after christmas.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I lied...weather is gorgeous but roads are still puddled so I drove the Harley instead...talk about dust!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> "She's real fine, my three-eight-nine......" (fugeddabout 409!)


That tune works for "my 4-0-0 " too. My 4 speed , 4 barrel, positraction 4-0-0...



Eric Animal said:


> We had a 57* day here last week......I put 12 miles on my Blue 67....ran like a champ!!!!!arty:


And this week you'll get that many inches of snow......good luck....



Koppster said:


> Well I lied...weather is gorgeous but roads are still puddled so I drove the Harley instead...talk about dust!


RICK, don't get started with the Harley already....:willy:


----------

